# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Over sleeping is bad for health ? 6 hours sleep is sufficent, anything more that is over sleeping ?

## cliftonlloyd

some reports say cycling/running is good for health, some say it can be reason for trouble.

which report to trust, every other day there are contradicting reports floating all around.

----------


## glow

six hours, no

ive always herd 8 for an adult
9-10 for a growing teen

although I do think oversleeping is probably bad for you....
cuz i just slept for 12 hours last night....
i feel fine, just lathargic. hahaha

----------


## mackerel

> six hours, no
> 
> ive always herd 8 for an adult
> 9-10 for a growing teen
> 
> although I do think oversleeping is probably bad for you....
> cuz i just slept for 12 hours last night....
> i feel fine, just lathargic. hahaha



If you feel lethargic, 12 hours is probably too much. Just like lack of sleep can slow you down, too much can do the same. Everything in balance/moderation. But more than anything listen to your body, not news reports - everyone's different.

----------


## Tara

I'd say it varies from person to person. I knew someone who had to sleep 14 hours every night otherwise she'd feel like a sack o' crap. I can have 5 hours of sleep and feel great. If I get the recommended 9-10 for a growing teen, or even the general recommended 8 hours, I sometimes get migraines. Like Mackerel said, listen to your body.

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

I normally get 8 hours of sleep when i am not using an alarm.

I normally feel pretty good when i get this amount of sleep, but if i get less than 8 hours of sleep i feel lethargic.

And Mackerel is right about listening to your body rather than news reports.

----------


## Neo Neo

I'm still trying to figure out how much sleep I need... I do alright with around 7 but lately I've been getting around 6 and it hasn't seemed like enough for some reason.

----------


## Raspberry

8 is usually good enough for me  :smiley:  I heard that if you wake during a REM period it makes you tired. So I try and time it for after a REM.

----------


## Daskashi

Hey, I'm currently working on my master's in biogerontology. In my undergrad I had to do a survey with a bunch of "healthy" old people. Overall, they averaged 7 hours. This was in accordance with a study that made its way to TIME that states, 6.5-7.5 hr/night is optimum for longevity. There are graphs in the textbooks that show the curve for living the longest at 7 hr/n. Even though it gets lower as you increase hours of sleep/night past 7, under sleeping is a lot more unhealthy than oversleeping.

time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1812420,00.html

It does seem to change often but I'm pretty sure well see a shift towards 7 hours as more studies are published.

----------


## tashows

With normal daily activity (meaning i am not exsausted when i go to sleep) i sleep 9 hours and wake without an alarm clock. When i sleep less than that i look like i had the worst sleep ever for a few minutes but am ok after a little while. When i sleep more than that i feel heavy when i wake up, but get over right pretty quickly. I might sleep up to 13 hours when i am really tired or sick, etc.

PS: I also think the standard is 8, not 6.

----------


## ethan_hines

Why does Oversleeping give you a head-ache?

----------


## tashows

I never have headaches when oversleeping... Although headaches are really rare for me in general...

----------

